# Samick or Greatree?



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

The Greatree Highlander is FF compatible. Both, the Sage and Highlander are entry level bows and are fine shooters. I like the Zebra wood riser the Highlander is offering. 66" is not too long; a longer bow is preferred by target shooters.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Elwood,

I think you would do well either way. I have recently bought a Sage, and it's a nice bow. Greatree makes a good bow, too, from what I've seen. Here's a short review of the Mohegan in 66", 30# form:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1645831&highlight=greatree+mohegan+mini

The Sage feels a little more substantial, with denser riser wood, but the Mohegan's length will make it easy to shoot well for someone starting out. They're both smooth shooting bows that offer a lot of bang for the buck. Don't expect them to be absolutely perfect in terms of finish quality, but either one would treat you well.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Elwood Blues (Nov 26, 2011)

I just ordered the Greatree Highlander. It doesn't come in a 66" so I got the 64" at 35#. It will actually be almost 38# with my draw. The guys at Andoverarchery are very helpful. 

Do most people shoot with tabs or gloves? Both look like they have their strongpoints.
Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope the Highlander suits you. I started with a tab, but have gone to gloves this year. The tabs tend to last a lot longer. I find gloves easier to work with now that I have taken to using a deeper hook on the string. In the end, you'll have to experiment a bit to see which one you like best.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## wvtraditional (Sep 1, 2008)

Just got a Samick CA-60 Long Bow,man is it sweet.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm a tab guy, gloves just don't offer enough feel or protection to me.

-Grant


----------



## Elwood Blues (Nov 26, 2011)

grantmac said:


> I'm a tab guy, gloves just don't offer enough feel or protection to me.
> 
> -Grant



What tab do you use? Some have a large piece of plastic and some have just a hole.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Elwood Blues said:


> What tab do you use? Some have a large piece of plastic and some have just a hole.


I've got different tabs for different bows/set-ups so I like the ones with a separate metal backing plate which lets me change the thickness of the face and monkey with a few other variables.
For you it will depend on whether you shoot 3-under or split. If shooting 3-under I can heartily recommend the EW Bateman 3-under cordovan tab. Avoid hair faces and try to get a tab with a cordovan face. Its the toughest, slickest face you'll ever shoot.

-Grant


----------



## Elwood Blues (Nov 26, 2011)

i think I will shoot split. It seems that is natural to me because I never thought of any other way before. Time will tell.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I use a two-under tab by E.W. Bateman


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

IMO, a tab with a no pinch finger spacer will give you the best results starting out.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll agree with Jeb-D. above. 
i like the barepaw calf hair with thin spacer. about $6.50. started out with this and still use it, now modified a bit for 2 under with light recurve and barebow compound.
currently trialling both bateman 2 under cordovan and black widow 3 under hair tab with my new samick sage, as its a bit rougher on small fingers.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Elwood Blues said:


> i think I will shoot split. It seems that is natural to me because I never thought of any other way before. Time will tell.


Depending on your goals you might want to take a hard look at 3-under. There is a reason its so dominant in competition.

-Grant


----------



## Elwood Blues (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesn't 3 under change the angle of the string? What does that do to any other setup on the bow?
Can I go back and forth with the same tab?


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

You can use a no-pinch or split tab while shooting 3-under, but a strict 3-under tab can ONLY be shot beneath the arrow.

The setup on the bow is going to be based upon your string hold. If you do all your setup work and tune the bow for split fingers, it may not shoot quite as well 3-under, and vice versa. On some bows, they hardly seem to notice, but others, they can shoot rough, loud, or even show you some erratic arrow flight. They may just not feel right somehow. For me, I find that 3-under is the way to go, except for bows that are less than 30#, where their lesser cast (with me, they're often at a very high grains per pound when they're that light) makes the longer point-on distance of split finger an advantage.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Go the Sage.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a Samick Sage. It was the first recurve I've shot in 20 years, and for the money it is a sweet shooter. I got it tuned in well and shooting like darts out to 20 yds. I draw around 28.5" - 29" and it does not stack. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Elwood Blues (Nov 26, 2011)

I went with the GreaTree and like it very much. Its a really smooth bow.


----------

